# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Windows Genuine Advantage

## Shu_b

*Microsoft выносит антипиратский инструмент на десктоп*
_Джорис Эверз (Joris Evers), CNET News.com
25 апреля, 2006_

*Начиная с этой недели на миллионы систем Windows ХР будет автоматически установлен новый предупредительный инструмент Windows Genuine Advantage.*

Microsoft продолжает борьбу с пиратством. Во вторник софтверный гигант начинает рассылать опытный инструмент, который проверяет, является ли установленная на ПК копия Windows лицензированной надлежащим образом. В понедельник Microsoft предупредила, что его получат миллионы людей в США, Великобритании, Малайзии, Австралии и Новой Зеландии,.

После загрузки и установки инструмента Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications пользователи пиратских копий при запуске системы, регистрации в сети и в процессе работы будут получать предупреждения следующего содержания: «Эта копия Windows нелегальна; возможно, вы стали жертвой изготовителей фальшивого ПО». Те, кто пользуется легальной копией ПО, никаких сообщений не увидят, уверяет Microsoft.

По словам директора программы Microsoft Windows Genuine Дэвда Лазара, от загрузки инструмента можно будет отказаться или же деинсталлировать его. Предупреждения, появляющиеся во время работы Windows, тоже можно будет отключать, кликая на них правой кнопкой мыши. В предупреждениях содержится ссылка на веб-сайт, где объясняется, что делать людям, у которых версия Windows оказалась пиратской.

На этой же неделе Microsoft выпустит программу Office Genuine Advantage, которая проверяет подлинность установленных копий пакета офисных приложений. Первоначально планируется испытать программу на семи языках: бразильском португальском, чешском, греческом, корейском, упрощенном китайском, русском и испанском.

Всё это — часть программы борьбы Microsoft с пиратством. Программа Windows Genuine Advantage (WGA) была запущена в сентябре 2004 года. С июля пользователи Windows ХР должны были подтвердить подлинность операционной системы, чтобы загрузить дополнительное ПО, такое как Windows Defender, Windows Media Player или Internet Explorer 7. Однако хакеры быстро нашли способы обойти эту проверку.

Переход на предупредительные сообщения начался в ноябре прошлого года с Норвегии и Швеции, а в феврале был распространен на Чехию, Данию, Израиль, Польшу и Тайвань. Теперь производится дальнейшее расширение программы. За WGA последуют антипиратские меры, встроенные в Windows Vista, определенные функции которой будут работать только на лицензионных копиях системы.

Лазар говорит, что Microsoft рассылает Genuine Advantage Notifications не всем пользователям Windows, а случайной выборке. Для доставки инструмента применяется функция Windows Automatic Updates, которая обеспечивает рассылку патчей и у большинства пользователей Windows, по утверждению Microsoft, включена.

Сегодня в программе WGA участвует свыше 150 млн ПК. Около 65% пользователей в семи странах разрешили загрузку инструмента Genuine Advantage Notifications.

Антипиратские проверки Microsoft не мешают пользователям получать патчи. Независимо от того, прошла ли система проверку, они доступны всем пользователям Windows как для ручной загрузки, так и через Automatic Updates.

Взято: zdnet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Продолжают сами копать себе яму, подталкивая людей переходить на Линукс.

----------


## maXmo

И это хорошо  :Appl:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Продолжают сами копать себе яму, подталкивая людей переходить на Линукс.


Не будет никто на Линукс бежать массово. Игры под него никто не будет разрабатывать, ибо сейчас почти все игры под xBox и Playstation пишут (производительность этих консолей оставляет все РС далеко позади), то есть как игровая платформа - уже Линукс не покатит. А портировать игры "за спасибо" нито не будет.
А рабочий софт под Линукс? На чём работать? Ладно, офис есть, а остальное? Прям таки Autodesk или Adobe будут держать кучу программеров, платить им зарплату и пр. и выпускать бесплатные продукты - "нате, пользуйтесь на здоровье, а деньги нам не надо" Пока ещё деньги в мире никто неотменял. Да и вообще, как послушаешь (к примеру украинцев), всюду сопли, у нас зарплата маленькая, нам жить не зачто, а как выйдешь на улицу, почти у всех мобилы сверх навёрнутые, от иномарок нульсовых деваться некуда, да и компы покупают от 700 уе и выше. Так значит 1000 уе на комп есть, а 80 уе хотя бы на винду - нет. Бред это всё! Это элементарное жлобство и нежелание платить за чужой труд.

----------


## Geser

> Не будет никто на Линукс бежать массово. Игры под него никто не будет разрабатывать, ибо сейчас почти все игры под xBox и Playstation пишут (производительность этих консолей оставляет все РС далеко позади), то есть как игровая платформа - уже Линукс не покатит. А портировать игры "за спасибо" нито не будет.
> А рабочий софт под Линукс? На чём работать? Ладно, офис есть, а остальное? Прям таки Autodesk или Adobe будут держать кучу программеров, платить им зарплату и пр. и выпускать бесплатные продукты - "нате, пользуйтесь на здоровье, а деньги нам не надо" Пока ещё деньги в мире никто неотменял. Да и вообще, как послушаешь (к примеру украинцев), всюду сопли, у нас зарплата маленькая, нам жить не зачто, а как выйдешь на улицу, почти у всех мобилы сверх навёрнутые, от иномарок нульсовых деваться некуда, да и компы покупают от 700 уе и выше. Так значит 1000 уе на комп есть, а 80 уе хотя бы на винду - нет. Бред это всё! Это элементарное жлобство и нежелание платить за чужой труд.


Ты не совсем прав. Большая часть людей использует компьютер что бы по нету лазить, музыку слушать, фильмы смотреть... Всё это можно сделать на Линуксе. Если будет реальной проблемой пользоваться пиратской виндой многие могут начать переходить. А если хоть 30% будут пользоваться Линуксом, начнут и игры под него писать, и другой софт.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ты не совсем прав. А если хоть 30% будут пользоваться Линуксом, начнут и игры под него писать, и другой софт.


Ммм. Возможно я и не совсем прав, я не пророк  :Smiley:  Но, основная концепция и ключ ко всему - бесплатность, я так понимаю. Да, пусть, к примеру, 30% будут пользоваться бесплатными дистибутивами Линукс. Но вот захотят ли крупные производители ПО писать бесплатный мощный софт, это вопрос. + ко всему ещё и аппаратня совместимость. С дровами на линух большая проблема. А так как дистрибутивов вагон и маленькая тележка, то дров никто писать не хочет. Пишут в основном под Red Hat ибо он платный и бабки разработчикам перечисляет. В этом вопросе очень много подводных камней.

----------


## Geser

Даже если будет платный Линукс, тот же Red Hat, к примеру. Всёравно есть шансы что на него будут переходить если его пиратскую версию будет легче получить или он будет значительно дешевле Винды

----------


## SDA

Вместе с исправлением http://www.microsoft.com/athome/secu...S_revised.mspx для выпущенного ранее патча через систему автоматических обновлений Windows распространяется утилита для проверки подлинности операционной системы. Это легко могут заметить те пользователи, у которых служба автоматических обновлений сначала предупреждает пользователя о новых патчах, а уж потом скачивает и устанавливает их.

По крайней мере, на нескольких компьютерах, расположенных в разных точках Москвы, удалось наблюдать именно такую картину. В очередном оповещении значились два файла: исправление для патча, исправлявшую дыру в Windows Explorer, но портящую жизнь некоторым пользователям оборудования Hewlett-Packard.

Второй же файл - это утилита для проверки подлинности операционной системы в соответствии с программой Genuine Advantage. Судя по описанию, она только предупреждает пользователей о том, что их ОС не лицензионная и дает советы, как приобрести легальную Windows. В случае лицензионных копий Windows утилита никаких сообщений не выдает.

Впрочем, те пользователи, которые и так в курсе пиратского происхождения Windows на своём компьютере, могут снять галочку со средства проверки подлинности ОС и загрузить только патч или вообще отключить автоматические обновления. Вместе с тем, в ближайшее время проверка подлинности будет введена и для программ семейства Microsoft 
Office.

Компьюлента

----------


## Палыч

Почти в тему. Цитата с bash.org.ru




> <Ares> KarenRO, alive?
> <Ares> новый релиз сол9 вышел.. угадай что есть в новых фичах? 
> <GNUS> просмотр .пнг ?
> <KarenRO> поддержка пингвиньих бинарников
> <Xellos> рекурсивный греп? 
> <KarenRO> или компилятор-таки вернули?
> <Ares> не ) поддержка мыши с колесиком )))
> <KarenRO> как мало нужно для счастья солярщикам

----------


## maXmo

> Прям таки Autodesk или Adobe будут держать кучу программеров, платить им зарплату и пр. и выпускать бесплатные продукты


писать под линух платные продукты никто не запрещает.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> писать под линух платные продукты никто не запрещает.


Дак смысл в бесплатной оси на работе, когда нормальный софт за бабло? 
Стоимость софта во много раз превышает стоимость той же винды. 80 уе за хому и 160 уе за про. А лицензия на Автокад сколько стоит? 
ПО Autodesk AutoCAD 2006 SLM с обязательной годовой подпиской на обновления 16080 грн.(~3000$)

----------


## maXmo

аналогов автокаду нет?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> аналогов автокаду нет?


AllPlan Но он тоже не бесплатный ArchiCad, тоже за бабло...

----------


## MOCT

> Дак смысл в бесплатной оси на работе, когда нормальный софт за бабло? 
> Стоимость софта во много раз превышает стоимость той же винды.


вот и ответ - сэкономить хотя бы на стоимости ОС.
автокадами занимаются единицы, а фирмы кто занимается - в состоянии заплатить.
а вот домашний пользователь, которых подавляющее большинство, они и без кадов обойдутся.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

> В понедельник Microsoft предупредила, что его получат миллионы людей в США, Великобритании, Малайзии, Австралии и Новой Зеландии,.


В России, кстати, тоже. CFH говорит что у него в трее сидит какая-то хрень и нудит что он стал жертвой обмана  :Smiley: )
"You may be a victim of software counterfeiting."

----------


## Shu_b

> В России, кстати, тоже. CFH говорит что у него в трее сидит какая-то хрень и нудит что он стал жертвой обмана :))
> "You may be a victim of software counterfeiting."


У нас в локале уже обсудили и выложили рецепты преодоления... :)))

----------


## maXmo

> AllPlan Но он тоже не бесплатный ArchiCad, тоже за бабло...


времена идут, всё меняется. Вон 1С на линухе то ли уже есть, то ли скоро будет.

----------


## MedvedD

Будет. И что ? На Линуксе будет сервер для хранения БД. Да и если клиент напишут под Линукс - разве 1C его станет бесплатно раздавать ?  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

А клиента и не нужно раздавать бесплатно. 1С сейчас и так многие покупают. За немаленькие деньги. И если будет нужда в полной лицензионной чистоте софта, многие предпочтут решение на Лунуксе, ввиду существенной экономии на ОС и офисных программах.

----------

